# help naming CT betta



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

wanted kind of a dark sounding name... here he is..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

How about Schaurig? German for scary. 
Cattivo - Italian for dark. 
Krypta - German for crypt. 
Sinistro - Italian for sinister.
Tomba or Grab (pronounced Grahb) - Italian and German for grave

I like other language names, and Italian and German are easiest to pronounce, haha


----------



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

how do you pronounce that first one.. schuarig? Alot of these are easy for me to pronounce as I speak spanish seeing as i'm cuban (born in miami though) although those aren't spanish words but they are latin languages. I like Cattivo alot., but that schuarig one i'm not sure on the pronounciation.. im thinking Sh-raw-rig? something like that? I'm gonna considern cattivo though.. I was thinking Nox but thats kinda lame...


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

The firs thing that came to mind: Spawn.

(as in the superhero/villain, not fish mating behaviour lol)


----------



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

woah.. you know what... i think i may choose spawn. That's like.. perfect. You hit the nail on the head. Like something dark but not too serious.. and I love spawn. I was suggested many other names on two other forums I go to (fishlore.com, fishforums.net) and out of what they suggested my options came down to delano (French for "of the night"), Smaug (waiting on meaning, pronounciation, and language, but i like how i think it's pronounced and how it looks), as well as Nyx (also meaning of the night, not sure what language, probably french but not sure) and nebula. So it's either delano, nyx, nebula, or spawn. But i'm leaning torwards spawn. I'll update with my decision!!!!


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

wizard0fozz said:


> woah.. you know what... i think i may choose spawn. That's like.. perfect. You hit the nail on the head. Like something dark but not too serious.. and I love spawn. I was suggested many other names on two other forums I go to (fishlore.com, fishforums.net) and out of what they suggested my options came down to delano (French for "of the night"), Smaug (waiting on meaning, pronounciation, and language, but i like how i think it's pronounced and how it looks), as well as Nyx (also meaning of the night, not sure what language, probably french but not sure) and nebula. So it's either delano, nyx, nebula, or spawn. But i'm leaning torwards spawn. I'll update with my decision!!!!


I'm good with names  My blue veiltail's name is Sonic (the hedgehog lol) and my red crowntail in my avi is Boomer (like sonic boom). 

Nyx is pretty cool too!


----------

